# Recomended MTB (26") Tyres



## aserota (30 Dec 2008)

Hi All,

I finally have my hardtail MTB up and running properly.

I have been racking up the milage off road, getting used to no suspension and difficult terrain. I am finding that with its current tyres i have virtually no grip on challenging gradients, and in wet muddy surfaces and am ending up wheel spinning and comming off the bike!

Can anyone recommend some tyres (tubless is an option) that would be recommended for maximum off road grip (and little road use, e.g. couple of miles commute to the woods).

Here are the current tyres;


----------



## Young Un (30 Dec 2008)

I have these - and found these very good. I used them for my last cross race which was the biggest mud path I have ever seen and they were brilliant - dont think they wheelspan at all and I never ran out of grip.

Steve


----------



## RedBike (30 Dec 2008)

You could possibly convert the wheels to tubeless using a kit; but as standard they wont take tubeless tyres. 

Your existing tyres look like slicks. It's no wonder they don't work well off-road. 

Panaracer Cinders or FireXC are probably your best bet for a good all round off-road tyre. They roll reasonably well (for and off-road tyre) on the road and they cope well with all but the harshest of conditions. 
http://www.google.co.uk/products?hl=en&lr=&resnum=1&q=panaracer cinders&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wf


----------



## GilesM (30 Dec 2008)

I'd agree with redbike, the paneracer Fire XCs are very good for all round use with some road riding aswell.


----------



## Jonathan M (30 Dec 2008)

GilesM said:


> I'd agree with redbike, the paneracer Fire XCs are very good for all round use with some road riding aswell.




+1 for Panaracers Fires XC's


----------



## aserota (30 Dec 2008)

Had a rummage through my garage and i have a pair of these Kenda's'

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....fc1311c0a0e204d1c0c1ffa5173c#ebayphotohosting

Is it worth giving these a go, before getting a set of the ones suggested above?


----------



## RedBike (30 Dec 2008)

Yes, the Kendas should make a big difference. 

Pump them up to whatever their maximum is (60psi?) for the road ride out then drop them right down to about 30/35psi before going off-road.


----------



## aserota (30 Dec 2008)

cheers will replace the current ones and give it a go.


----------



## RedBike (30 Dec 2008)

They aint half going to drag on the road bit compared to what you're currently using !


----------



## Steve Austin (31 Dec 2008)

Bontrager Mud X make good all round tyres. Rumble a lot on the road, but then again they ain't made for that


----------



## Kirstie (31 Dec 2008)

I'm about to try some Maxxis CrossMarks made out of Lust compound because apparently they're the mutt's nuts. I've been running conti vert pros for years and have just realised how crap they are! Cross marks are available in UST and standard, but I wouldn't bother faffing with UST if you don't have the correct rims.


----------



## GilesM (31 Dec 2008)

I've recently started using Conti Mountain King supersonics for my full sus, they grip well and the are very light for a 2.4 inch tyre, the 2.2 could be fine for what you are actually doing, but they may wear a bit if ridden on the road too much. But any tyre that is made of something called a black chilli compound must be cool.


----------

